# Is this the start !!



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this what they call a soft opening....


Unofficial 'morality police' launches in Egypt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

El-Ashri said there would be no unofficial marriages, adultery or sexual harassment in Egypt if the committee had existed in the past.


so there is none of this going on in Saudi Arabia? The straw men


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> El-Ashri said there would be no unofficial marriages, adultery or sexual harassment in Egypt if the committee had existed in the past.
> 
> 
> so there is none of this going on in Saudi Arabia? The straw men


Blinkers on i think


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe they are all retraining, as have been out in Hurghada today and havent seen a Policeman at all, even the Security outside the banks has gone - anyone got any ideas - did notice that windows have been smashed in businesses and bins have been set on fire - seems without the Police showing force - its all going to pot ! And of course it will all be Mubarak fault


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

There were a lot of traffic police out on Sunday and Monday, loads of road blocks but no real police. Odd.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> There were a lot of traffic police out on Sunday and Monday, loads of road blocks but no real police. Odd.



Isn't that all the police ever do in Hurghada.....but wasn't some big wig visiting so maybe that's why all the road blocks.


----------

